# feta cheese?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I have half a gallon of goats milk and was wondering about giving a try to making some fetta cheese.

I tried reading up on it online but they all call for rennet.

Well, dont happen to have any in the cupboard :hysterical: so thought I would ask all you lovely folk if I can make it without and if so, how?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

All the feta recipes that I have found call for rennet, but you can probably pick up some Junket rennet tablets at Walmart. Fankhauser's cheese recipes mostly call for Junket tablets.

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/cheese/Feta.htm


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

linn said:


> All the feta recipes that I have found call for rennet, but you can probably pick up some Junket rennet tablets at Walmart. Fankhauser's cheese recipes mostly call for Junket tablets.
> 
> http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/cheese/Feta.htm


Super SUPER link for making feta cheese!!!

I will wait till I can get a mold, cloth and rennet tablets but am going to try that as soon as I get another gallon of goats milk! Love feta cheese but DONT love the price so making lots of it myself will be fun and yummy too 

I have three lovely heads of iceberg lettuce in the garden and its crying out to be part of a Greek salad!


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi G Bov:
I also love feta cheese, especially the herbed kind. Yesterday, I made simple vinegar cheese, smashed up some sun dried tomatoes, basil, and salt. I rolled it up really tight in some cheesecloth, rubbed kosher salt all over and pressed it between 2 plates and a large canning jar, filled with water to press it down. Then I chopped it into 1/2 inch cubes and it was like 'mock' feta cheese. It was great on roasted pork loin and garlic butter sauce.


----------



## Kringees Mom (Apr 24, 2010)

minifarmer said:


> Hi G Bov:
> I also love feta cheese, especially the herbed kind. Yesterday, I made simple vinegar cheese, smashed up some sun dried tomatoes, basil, and salt. I rolled it up really tight in some cheesecloth, rubbed kosher salt all over and pressed it between 2 plates and a large canning jar, filled with water to press it down. Then I chopped it into 1/2 inch cubes and it was like 'mock' feta cheese. It was great on roasted pork loin and garlic butter sauce.


 Please. Stop. You are making me hungry!! If you do not stop, I will come to your house, and I will bring my own fork. :happy:


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

It is too easy, try it!!


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Well, got an extra gallon of goats milk this week. If I can make myself brave enough will be giving a try to making feta.

Wish me luck!


----------

